# another what could this be question



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I checked my traps this morning and im primarily trying to get a coyote or fox. anyway i baited one of them with a squirrel gutted open through the stomach. The squirrel was gone but i found it about 10 yards away from the trap completely cleaned of meat and bones. It looked like somebody had literally skinned the squirrel and left the skin right there. it was turned inside out legs and all. what animal would or could do this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Raccoon. I have seen them turn a mink inside out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you have a picture of this? I would like to see such a thing.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

ill try to get a pic up on here tommorow


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

heres the pics. this is exactly what i found havent touched it except movin it to the house to get the pics. the thing got cleaned really well but whatever it was


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

all bones were gone except a couple arm bones which you can see in the pic, skull was gone and everything


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

jeeze thats impressive, looks like that was one hungry critter stocking up for the long winter ahead!! -hopefully ya catch the culprit, good luck!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that is just unreal. I've never seen anything like that. pretty cool though.

make a cubby box and stick a 220 in there with another squirrel and see what you come up with.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It almost looks like its being prepped to be mounted.

Maybe somebody's messin with ya? It looks like surgical precision.

or.......

Aliens.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

im pretty sure nobodys messin with me haha. i didnt really believe it when i found it. i havent trapped much and didnt think it was normal when i found it that clean so i guess i assumed right. gonna have to see if i can catch it i guess. might be hard to catch an alien though :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Crazy

Looks tasty though


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

did you look around for tracks or scat in the area, that might be a hint of what was there.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

no i didnt see anything but i didnt really search either. ive seen a cat in the woods before, would a cat do it?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

no not typically.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No one was messing with you. I'll guarantee you it's a raccoon. It don't happen often, but as stinky as a mink is my brother had a **** do that very same thing to a mink in a leg hold trap.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Geeze the hairs on the back of my neck stood up when I saw your photos. I was thinking Aliens myself :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I think Plainsman might be on the right track. It really would supprise me that a **** would do that, they are kind of OCD with their food.

xdeano


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What you gotta do to catch that alien is watch over the trsp 24/7, and when they come, take out their spaceship and then bop them in the head They can't run very fast, but do not look them in the eyes.  :lol: But really, don't


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is wierd. As said before it does look like its being prepped for taxidermy.


----------

